# Bulletproof Panniers and Rack Combo?



## phelan (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys i need some recommendations for a good rack and panniers for my commuter bike. I'm planning on putting the rack on a specialized sirrus but i'm really worried about some of the pannier straps getting "sucked" into the spokes screwing things up. What's a good setup that people have used on here that's "bulletproof"? 

Won't be carrying too much weight in the panniers aside from binders/papers/ipad2/office clothes

Gotta be waterproof for those days...


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Panniers typically "hang" by hooks, so the rack will wear in those contact areas, which is not bad for a touring setup used a few times each year.

For daily commuting I prefer the saddle bag panniers, which have a fabric center that provides the support over a wide area on the rack. My commute takes me past poor road surfaces and a dual set of railroad tracks, and it is really nice to NOT hear the pannier hooks clacking...while also wearing into the rack. The saddle bag panniers are narrower than a touring setup too.

I use the Jandd brand, durable but NOT waterproof; must use a cover!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Any Ortleib panniers riding on any Tubus rack is about as bulletproof as you can get. It's certainly the high-priced spread, but the combo is bulletproof. 

The Ortleibs are waterproof, not just water-resistant. Some models of Tubus racks come in stainless, which besides being very strong, means they'll last for centuries, perhaps millennia. Of course, there are the Ti models too…

Wayne at TheTouringStore.com is the guy to get 'em from.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I starting using Jandd panniers while in Hawaii. They are kind of small for carrying anything other than a small amount of clothing (socks, underwear, etc) without really folding it up small. I put my stuff in plastic bags to keep it dry, but the down side was that the panniers really soaked up some water. I sprayed them with scotchguard and it helped but didn't eliminate the issue. They'd drip water for hours. Covers are a good idea. Just about any quality rack, blackburn, avocet, etc will be heavy duty enough for commuting unless you're riding on cobblestones. I've been using the same avocet since 2004, it's outlasted one frame so far.


----------



## phelan (Aug 30, 2007)

rmsmith - what's the capacity of those jannd bags? And also are there any straps that could get sucked into the wheel from that set or is it completely "hanging" with straps on the top somehow?

as i'm really worried about straps being sucked in while i go over 2x train tracks on my commute and also some roads that don't have the best pavement to say the least (lots of frost heaps)

also what rack are you using?


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

brucew said:


> Any Ortleib panniers riding on any Tubus rack is about as bulletproof as you can get. It's certainly the high-priced spread, but the combo is bulletproof.
> 
> The Ortleibs are waterproof, not just water-resistant. Some models of Tubus racks come in stainless, which besides being very strong, means they'll last for centuries, perhaps millennia. Of course, there are the Ti models too…
> 
> Wayne at TheTouringStore.com is the guy to get 'em from.


^^^ This

Although I use Ortliebs for touring and such, I commute with Arkel bags, The Bug and a Utility basket depending on what I am doing. These Arkels are not waterproof so I use a rain cover. Thus far, I have used some no-name alu rack that has held up well and cost me < $30 which is good as you have to pay an arm and a leg for the Arkel bags.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

phelan said:


> rmsmith - what's the capacity of those jannd bags? And also are there any straps that could get sucked into the wheel from that set or is it completely "hanging" with straps on the top somehow?
> 
> as i'm really worried about straps being sucked in while i go over 2x train tracks on my commute and also some roads that don't have the best pavement to say the least (lots of frost heaps)
> 
> also what rack are you using?


The only inside strap is the one used for the hooks, one per side. Each hook serves to "pull downward" on the saddle bags thus holding on the rack, and the buckle is at the top.

I use the Tubus Stainless Steel Racks on a Co-Motion Americano.

The Jandd website has the volume specifications.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Though not waterproof like the Ortlieb, the Jandd Large Mountain Pannier has a generous amount of capacity divided between a number of compartments. I would describe them as water resistant. They can be carried by a handle or with a shoulder strap. Jandd makes rain covers for their panniers. I also use the Jandd Expedition Rack. It's a tough cookie. I'm a happy Jandd user.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

For absolutely bulletproof, I use Surly Nice Racks, and Ortlieb bags. I do have some Tubus racks as well, and I'd agree that they are bulletproof as well. The Ortliebs are waterproof, and if you don't need the size, use the front bags on the rear.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

My Blackburn rack has held up well. For panniers, I like my Racktime Travelit panniers with the Ortlieb mounting system. They retail somewhere around $110, but I found these on Ebay for ~$60. They're not waterproof, but reasonably water resistant, and the rain covers are integrated into the lid pocket.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Why do you need bulletproof? Are there lots of shootings where you are?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Tubus racks paired with Ortlieb panniers. The latter are waterproof, and the former are stiff/strong enough for even off-road use. Spend a little more up front, and you'll never have to worry 'bout either one.


----------



## masherjim (Oct 18, 2011)

I have had excellent results using Topeak Explorer rack with Topeak MTX bag with built-in panniers. The bag mounts in a track and is held in by a lever. This is an excellent set-up and I use it on several bikes including a GT tandem, (2) Schwinn hybrids and 1977 Schwinn Varsity,

I just bought a rack for each bike and the bag can quick release from one to move onto the other. Nice system.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

+1 to MOPI...we've got 4000 miles across some bad roads between Alaska and Argentina on Surly Nice Racks and Ortlieb Panniers. (plus some discontinued Arkel Samurais)

Bound South

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

Any rack by Bruce Gordon is about as perfect as can be: Bruce Gordon Cycles | Hand Made Touring Bikes, Racks & Custom Cantilever Brakes. He also has dedicated panniers, although anything from Jandd or Madden (RIP) will be perfect too. I don't like the Ortliebs. Although waterproof their mounting system is just not bomb-proof enough to my liking.


----------

